# My First Handmade Ss



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Here she is! I spent a good week finishing her up when I had free time. Started out as a block of mahogany. This is my first attempt at carving, and making a SS. Wood working is generally not my specialty (metal working is), but I did learn how to use basic equipment about 9 years ago in high school. After the rasp and file, I sanded her to a 1000 grit finish, and then applied about 20 coats of Danish Oil over the course of a few days. Finally I completed her with some carnauba wax! I don't have the time today, so hopefully tomorrow I will have the bands made and attached. Let me know what you all think! -Josh

Edit: Forgot to mention the inspiration is from Joerg Sprave's Hammergrip, although I changed alot of the design.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some more shots!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

One more!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's really good for a first slingshot







, well done!
Tom


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice ! MM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work ... interesting design. I will be interested to hear how it shoots for you after you have it banded.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice work,


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

excellent symmetry!! good job


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hopefully this is not my last one! I think my next project will be a PFS out of 6061 aluminum bar, and maybe wood scales.

@ Charles, you know....I hope the fork height isn't a problem for me! I know you can flip the ss forward but as far as how easy that is for a noob to pull off....we'll see.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know much about Mahogany, but the section top to bottom on the limbs seems very thin. I don't think that there will be a problem shooting because of the thickness front to back, but if accidently dropped on a fork tip it might break in that section. If I were to make that very nice design, I think that I would use a laminate. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I don't know much about Mahogany, but the section top to bottom on the limbs seems very thin. I don't think that there will be a problem shooting because of the thickness front to back, but if accidently dropped on a fork tip it might break in that section. If I were to make that very nice design, I think that I would use a laminate. -- Tex


i have to agree with tex about the forks, if at al possible can you pin them for use?

that being said.................. dud3 your a terrific craftsman beautiful work, you said your next project is a PFS? Iam guessing you have not really looked at the ergos of the PFS? i saw it right off, their is minimal clearance, and the only real difference between traditional PFS and yours is the width between forks. plus its a tickler PFS which makes it even rarer! turn it upside down and its a mustache.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm, that was a thought as well as I was crafting it. The thickness is about 1/2" and the depth is 2". It feels really strong to me, but I know that can be decieving. As far as mahogany's strength...well, it's softer than oak by a decent amount, but it is still considered to be a hardwood. My hope is that the softness will prevent any cracks from hard blows. I figured that the force of the bands comes back so I focused more on the depth, and the truss like shape to increase strength. I will be shooting 3/8" steel so I am going to start off with a weaker band set up so I can get used to shooting such a low fork, and if worse comes to worse.....well we all will know not to use a solid block like that


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well my friend, i am afraid you may or may not be right, but! if you like i would sure like to test her out for you?


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

newconvert.....I never thought of the mustache! lol! Just a quick question....what do you mean by pinning it?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a nice slingshot and also nice low forks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Setarip said:


> newconvert.....I never thought of the mustache! lol! Just a quick question....what do you mean by pinning it?


it would be like a caisson, if you had the correct angle and depth you could drill down the center of the forks to meet maybe somewhere close to middle, it would be a hole just larger than any proposed material you might want to decorate your ss with, brass? ss? copper? now you would lube the rod with glue, and push some glue ahead of the pin/rod and make sure its in all the way, it adds the strength of metal, and is decorative as well









mine was similar but different, it was my first, grain orientation was horizontal, so i had to pin at different locations and angles to assist with strength plus i had to overbuild to avoid breakage.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Looks excellent! I've worked with mahogany quite a bit - made about 18 slingshots out of it - and that looks MORE than strong enough. Although it's a softer hardwood, it doesn't just break with strong bands and will take fork hits quite well. It will dent from them though, so flip this one when shooting.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks really nice to me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

trust me, metal working skills are easily transferable to woodworking . in wood working if your off by a lil bit in your cut, you can always add filler to it. in metal, you cut it too short and the whole piece is wasted, no splices allowed ! sorry- old memories .


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

You sure have a lot of sweat equity built up in this one. Nice work!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is really good for a first time mine was horrible you made that thing look good!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very unique design. I like its shape and looks like it is very confortable to the hand. Saludos







.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Looks great!

-Restita (sent via Android HTC Sensation on Tapatalk)


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work looks Good


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a quick pic of the first set of bands attached. I have really light bands for my first set, so I can practice lightly on flipping (This is definitely a flipping kind of ss!) 11.25" long by 1.25" at the fork, and 1" at the pouch. Notice my nylon webbing pouch with steel eyelets attached.....it was a neat idea, but after 10 shots it's wearing down QUICK! So I will be getting some leather supplies this week. Untill then I will be testing the life of the pouch, It's too bad because it looks really slick!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Also thanks for the compliments everyone! I am getting hooked, and all the nice words are only aiding in the addictive nature of this hobby!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the ever lasting addiction. There is no cure known.









Awesome frame btw!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

the insanity will only increase!!, That is a great 1st SS you made there, what did you finish it with?


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks JLS! I finished it with Danish oil, and carnauba wax! Also forgot to mention that my bands are made from .030" latex from Mcmaster.com. Im in the middle of completing a credit card sized PFS from 1/4" aluminum and mahogany scales......yep, already made two in two weeks! yikes.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Setarip said:


> Thanks JLS! I finished it with Danish oil, and carnauba wax! Also forgot to mention that my bands are made from .030" latex from Mcmaster.com. Im in the middle of completing a credit card sized PFS from 1/4" aluminum and mahogany scales......yep, already made two in two weeks! yikes.


See I told you!! Ive always wanted to try my hand at aluminum but cant seem to find any, the metal and wood together should look amazing


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Ive always wanted to try my hand at aluminum but cant seem to find any


I've purchased my aluminium from Metal supply shops.
Off-cuts are what you want.

They have loads of them, and the price is very reasonable.

Or have a look around aluminium boat repair shops.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> > Ive always wanted to try my hand at aluminum but cant seem to find any
> 
> 
> I've purchased my aluminium from Metal supply shops.
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

it starts with 1, then another, the next thing your missus will be telling you to move them from all over the house, in your pockets, ammo in the washing machine....

I love it


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice first! Grats!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

that was nice buy isnt that tooi big? how good it shoots?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work, let's know how it soots. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not too big at all! Perfect fit for my hands (although I am 6'3" idk if my hands are larger than most). It shoot greats! I have easy bands on so I can learn to flip, and so far so good. I can't hit the broad side of a barn though







more practice is needed!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent work, that's some true craftsmanship!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Sling Jim! Your SS are drool worthy! Your avatar has been catching my eye ALOT!

@JLS, if you are wondering where I obtain my metals it's onlinemetals.com. The prices are VERY reasonable and they are located in Ohio so shipping for us NYer's is only a couple of days with ground shipping.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks really nice for a first slingshot keep up the good work


----------

